# Montagebrücken Dark Rock Pro C1



## Exception (28. Februar 2012)

*Montagebrücken Dark Rock Pro C1*

Hallo, mir fehlen leider zu meinem Dark Rock Pro C1 die passenden Montagebrücken für Intel Sockel 1155. Daher hatte ich bereits vor Wochen eine Mail an den Support geschrieben, ob es möglich sei, diese nachzukaufen. Da ich seither nichts mehr davon gehört habe, habe ich kürzlich direkt mit der Hotline telefoniert, wo mir zugesagt wurde, daß mir umgehend passende Brücken zugeschickt werden. Dafür müsse ich eine Mail mit Adresse an den Support schicken. Das habe ich gemacht, allerdings kommt bisher kein Feedback von BeQuiet. Daher wollte ich nachfragen ob ich vielleicht hier im Forum was erreichen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Christian


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Montagebrücken Dark Rock Pro C1*

Hallo

Kannst du mir bitte per PN deinen Namen sowie deine Adresse mitteilen, damit ich nachfragen kann, ob dein Fall schon bearbeitet wurde?


----------



## Exception (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Montagebrücken Dark Rock Pro C1*

Klar, gerne. Vielen Dank schon mal, PN ist raus.

Grüße


----------



## Exception (2. März 2012)

Keine Neuigkeiten bisher?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. März 2012)

*AW: Montagebrücken Dark Rock Pro C1*

Sollte in den nächsten Tagen in deinem Briefkasten landen.


----------



## Exception (2. März 2012)

*AW: Montagebrücken Dark Rock Pro C1*

Und heute Abend wars dann auch schon soweit, der Postbote hatte das komplette Montageset vorbeigebracht.

Mein Fazit: Absolut vorbildlicher Service, mehr als man verlangen kann. 
Nur die Kommunikation könnte noch verbessert werden. Aber alles in allem bin ich froh auf BeQuiet gesetzt zu haben.

Grüße


----------

